# eGunner



## WCDUB (Dec 21, 2014)

Has anyone participated in auctions on eGunner? 
Tell me about your experience. 
MY understanding of the procedure is: If my bid is 
below the reserve,and I don't re-bid,I don't win,even 
if I am the only bidder. 
Is this correct?


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Haven't used egunner, but in general at any auction site, if the seller sets a reserve for the item and the reserve is not met, the sale does not go thru.
There must be at least a bid that matches the reserve to 'win' the auction. after reserve is met, top bid in the time frame of the auction of the item is the winner.


----------



## WCDUB (Dec 21, 2014)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Haven't used egunner, but in general at any auction site, if the seller sets a reserve for the item and the reserve is not met, the sale does not go thru.
> There must be at least a bid that matches the reserve to 'win' the auction. after reserve is met, top bid in the time frame of the auction of the item is the winner.


Thanks.


----------

